# Change of Car Ownership?



## houdinibun (Oct 8, 2015)

Where do I take my documents to get the logbook changed to my name? I am confused from my Google searching...


----------



## ijjtaft (Nov 19, 2011)

I have just bought a used car and you take the documents to the road tax and licencing department. You have to make sure that you have had your part of the form stamped in the town hall where you live, it is now a requirement that you as a buyer gets it stamped too as well as the seller.

Sent from my SM-G925F using Tapatalk


----------



## houdinibun (Oct 8, 2015)

thanks, yes I know that bit what I don't know is WHERE it is in Paphos? Online I am given various options from the single point of contact to mesogi industrial area...can you point me to the right place please....


----------



## ijjtaft (Nov 19, 2011)

Ah! I'm sorry I'm near Ayia Napa so sorry I cannot help you with that lol. I said about you getting the stamp too cause that has just changed recently. Well! I hope you find it. 

Sent from my SM-G925F using Tapatalk


----------



## houdinibun (Oct 8, 2015)

Thanks, no worries. For anyone interested it is on the Mesogi Industrial estate - no queue when I visited today.


----------

